# NEIN nicht schon wieder



## LordXtra (17. Juli 2002)

Also, 
letztens hatte ich ein Problem mit meiner Festplatte. Sie ist einfach abgeraucht. Einfach so. Ohne irgendeinen Grund. 
Okay, neue Platte besorgt, eingebaut, Windows XP drauf, alle neuesten Treiber. Alles klar, Sys läuft absolut sauber und stabil. 
Heute morgen, ich will meine Internetconnection öffnen und auf einmal bumm schwarzer Bildschirm. Rechner startet neu. Bei der Autoereknnung gibt er mir als Festplatte Buchstabensalat aus. 
Windows startet nicht ich sehe nur einen blinkenden Cursor. 
Reset. 
Name der Platte wird korrekt angezeigt. 
Er versucht zu starten und meldet mir, dass eine Datei fehlt und Win nicht starten kann. 

Was ist da los? Das ist jetzt schon die Zweite Platte.


----------



## foxx21 (17. Juli 2002)

hmm ich schätze mal das war ein blöder zufall, 


hast ja wohl noch garantie auf die platte!! oder nich?? 


-greez


----------



## Freaky (17. Juli 2002)

laß mich raten du hast eine WD 40GB oder ne IBM 60-80GB ???

UMTAUSCHEN !!!


freaky


----------



## LordXtra (17. Juli 2002)

Ne ich hab ne Seagate.

Also meine Maxtor läuft einwandfrei. Kann ich die SG evtl als Master Slave anstöpseln um meine Daten noch zu retten?


----------



## Freaky (17. Juli 2002)

wenn du glück hast ja...sie muß aber anlaufen und im bios erkannt werden dann kannst es mit diversen programmen versuchen an deine daten ran zu kommen...


ontrack easy recovery pro
norton ghost

gibt in der richtung einige
bei ghost aber ein image von der defekten machen und es dann mit dem ghost explorer wieder entpacken müßte so gehn...

aber wenn sich bei der platte nix mehr rührt haste pech....aber würde es mit den beiden progys mal versuchen

freaky


----------



## LordXtra (17. Juli 2002)

Es hat geklappt!
Ich kann auf alle Daten zugreifen. Geil.
Aber woran das jetzt lag wüsste ich trotzdem gern mal. *hmm*


----------



## melmager (23. Juli 2002)

liegt an seagate ...
manchmal mag seagate keine festplatte vom anderen herstellen am gleiche ide port 

ist mir schon öfter passiert


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Juli 2002)

lol ich wette du hast ein motherboard mit VIA KT 133a Chipsatz und die platte die immer kaputt ist hängt hinter der masterplatte am ersten ide bus !! häng die platte mal hinters CD rom dort wird sie problemlos funzten !! dann machst du ein bois update und macht die neusten VIA 4in1 treiber drauf .... !! dann gehtz wieder alles normal .... war bei mir auch so ...


----------



## Toasti2000 (2. September 2003)

hallo,

habe das mit der 60 oder 80er platte von ibm gelesen, is das normal dass die ständig abrauchen? hab nämlich ne 60er und ne 80er ibm drin und beide sind schon einmal abgeraucht und heute is nochmal die 60er abgeraucht!

is das nur bei den 2 so, oder sind generell alle ibm platten schrott?

nun meine frage, hab auf der 1 partition der platte die nimmer richtig geht mein windows gehabt, einschließlich eigene dateien usw, die ich gerne wieder haben würde und auch dringend brauche!

die 2. partition läuft noch einwandfrei, denke mal da hat die partition oder wieder mal die platte nen schuss, denke aber eher die platte.

das mit diesem norton ghost,  das gut und isses einfach zu bedienen?

und das andere programm von ontrack, bekommt man da irgendwo ne testversion oder muss man das kaufen?

hoffe ihr helft mir weiter, bin grad ziemlich fertig wegen der scheiss platte...nie mehr ibm


danke, toasti


----------



## dfd1 (3. September 2003)

Ich hab ne IBM Deskstar 30GB. Die läuft jetzt seit knapp 3 Jahren Problemlos... Daneben hab ich neu eine Maxtor 120GB.

HDD-Crash hab ich noch nie gehabt, wie sieht das aus?


----------



## eViLaSh (3. September 2003)

tjaja, entweder seagate, oder seagate nicht  

sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen !


----------

